# Super clingy goat?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Daisy is the most clingy goat I've ever owned. I'm tempted to rename her "Saran" as in Saran Wrap.

I have to lock her up in a pen just so she'll stop following me and eat her breakfast/dinner. I have to walk out of the gate backwards so she doesn't slink out. She's my little goatie shadow.

Until a day ago she wouldn't even eat out of a feed dish. I had to hold the scoop or else she wouldn't eat. The same with the hay/straw combo I feed.

I don't know WHAT her past history is, but I have a feeling she was a really spoiled bottle baby that didn't get enough time around other goats and spent the majority of her time inside the house (yesterday she followed me into the house without a second thought).

How do I stop the madness? I ignore her plaintive cries and only interact with her when *I want to *and not *when she wants it. *


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:bday:


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a little boer/dairy cross that is the same way. She was a bottle baby and thinks I belong to her and if I don't give her the attention she needs right now she will climb on me until I give in and play with her. That said, I don't really have a solution to your problem as I have yet to figure out an answer myself. I have kind of just rolled with it because although she may be annoying at times, I adore her. I understand it can be a pain though. She's finally big enough she can't escape through the fence and follow me into the house anymore though. She would literally come knocking at the door when she was smaller.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

One of my does used to do that, she wasn't a bottle baby but loved fallowing me around, I never had to worry about her running away because she'd only come to me. She grew out of it, she still is sweet and loves attention but not as clingy.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

My doelings were dam raised and never handled until they came to our house, but they still follow me everywhere. When my husband is working on projects outside he makes me come out and sit on the other side of the yard so that the goats leave him alone! They don't jump on me or anything, just follow me and graze nearest to where I am. 

I love when I walk out the back door and their heads pop up and they sprint over to me.  They do try to follow me inside!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is she with a friend?
She may just be looking for companionship from you
Goats are herd animals and do not like to be alone


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Is she with a friend?
> She may just be looking for companionship from you
> Goats are herd animals and do not like to be alone


She is with two other goats.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh thats good to know:thumbup:
That is strange all of our goats are friendly but will never go off feed to be with us lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Oh thats good to know:thumbup:
> That is strange all of our goats are friendly but will never go off feed to be with us lol


I have a doe that will frequently refuse to eat alone. She's the slowest eater of all my goats, so I feed her 1st (each goat has individual feeding stations) and still end up releasing her last! She goes crazy when I leave the barn -- with or without another goat! Funniest thing. I'm told that in her previous home she was herd queen -- I've never seen that type of behavior here. She'll frequently leave the herd to come knock on the front door of the house and call me! I've never seen them push her away...she just leaves them! Bless her heart...she's such a sweetie, but even after a year here she's still not really "part" of the herd. Much prefers me! It's flattering -- but she needs to be part of the goat family!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

wow, thats funny I guess our goats don't love us that much lol
I guess she thinks she is a human and wants to know why you leave her outside with all these crazy noisy animals :whatgoat:


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a boerXlamancha that is the same way. I love her to pieces but she is seriously annoying sometimes... She's so slow and clingy that she lets the other goats out of the pasture because she won't leave me alone to shut the gate! Poor Fiona is petrified of the other goats she does the eat and run away thing or she runs and hides behind me and I almost get hit! I have no idea how to fix it I guess we just have to embrace it!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

She sounds like Andrious, pick her up and carry her to your truck, set her on your lap and take a drive down the driveway

Actually, sit in passenger seat first,with her on a towel, have someone else drive...next thing you know you and your little buddy will show up all the ritzy pooch folks:lol:

Amazing how s goat can be like thisopcorn:

Good luck, and she is adorable :hugs:


----------

